
Students reaching for ADHD drugs to deal with academic stress - uladzislau
http://m.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/education/drugs-as-study-aid-a-growing-trend-on-campuses/article14945567/?service=mobile#!/
======
AdrianRossouw
aren't they about 20 years late with this?

------
dshefchik
No, really?

